# merkwürdige Streifenbildung



## hoshimitzu (28. Februar 2012)

*merkwürdige Streifenbildung*

Hallo alle zusammen. 
Ich habe da ein sehr kurioses Problem. Ich habe im Spielebetrieb horizontale laufende Streifen auf meinen Monitoren.

Genauere Beschreibung:

Es handelt sich um horizontale Streifen, welche von oben nach unten oder aber ab und zu auch von unten nach oben laufen. Sie gehen über die gesamte Monitorbreite.
Ich habe 2 Monitore und diese besagten Streifen gehen über beide Monitore und laufen parallel von oben nach unten bzw. andersrum.
Dieser Fehler tritt nur im Spielebetrieb auf. Nicht im "normalen" 2d Windowsbetrieb. Die Intensität der Streifen ist im Fenstermodus wesentlich schlimmer. 
Super zu sehen sind die Streifen unter Furmark
Ich habe schon eine Menge rumprobiert... wenn ich über das softwaretool der grafikkarte die mhz zahl verändere, ändert sich auch die amplitude mit der sich die streifen auf dem Bildschirm bewegen.

zum System:

Prozessor: I7 2700K
Ram: 16GB G.Skill 1333
Board: Asrock P67
GraKa: Gainward Phantom 2 GTX 560 Ti
Hauptpeicher: SSD Corsair Force 3 120 GB
Betriebssystem: win 7 64 bit
Netzteil: Bequiet darkpower 750 Watt

Monitore: ASUS VW225D 22" VGA TFT
              AOC  22" VGA TFT
              ja ... beides nicht mehr die Jüngsten und beide nur einen VGA Anschluss kein DVI

Das merkwürdige ... beim Händler im Laden funktioniert alles mit meinen Teilen wunderbar... sprich mein Rechner, mein Monitor und mein Monitorkabel


----------



## Painkiller (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: merkwürdige Streifenbildung*



> Das merkwürdige ... beim Händler im Laden funktioniert alles mit meinen Teilen wunderbar... sprich mein Rechner, mein Monitor und mein Monitorkabel


 
Hängen alle Geräte an der selben Steckdosenleiste? Wenn die Karte, der Monitor und der ganze Rest beim Händler einwandfrei funktionieren, dann muss es an der Stromversorgung liegen.


----------



## hoshimitzu (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: merkwürdige Streifenbildung*

Hoha...
Ich war heute bei meinem Händler wegen einem anderen Problem, welches sich geklärt hat.
Der Fehler ist zum ersten mal auch bei meinem Händler aufgetreten.

Vorhin war ich etwas kurz angebunden. Hier noch ein paar weitere Infos.

Mittlerweile wurde zum ausschließen des Fehlers mehrere Teile gewechselt...

Der Ram... vorher Corsair Vengeance... jetzt G.Skill
Das Motherboard vorher ASUS P8P67 .... jetzt Asrock P67
Netzteil vorher Bequiet straightpower 600 Watt .... jetzt Bequiet Darkpower 750 Watt und testweise im Laden ein Chietech 600 Watt
Grafikkarte Gainward Phantom 2 GTX 560 Ti .... wurde testweise getauscht gegen ein gleiches Modell und eine GTX 560 von ASUS.

Im Laden wurden Testweise mal alle Lüfter abgeklemmt und alle HDD´s außer der SSD ( da ist das Betriebssystem drauf)
Zudem wurden fast alle Programme im Hintergrund abgechaltet die nicht benötigt werden.

Zuhause habe ich mittlerweile eine Pc-Stromsteckerleiste mit Überspannungsschutz und Rauschfilter.
Vom Schreibtisch wurden alle Boxen entfernt ....

Ich bin mitterlweile echt durch... 3 Pc Techniker sind ratlos.
Ich selber baue seit fast 20 Jahren Rechner privat zusammen und bin im Normalfall auch immern auf dem laufenden was Hardware angeht.
Hier bin ich allerdings mal absolut ratlos. Ich habe keine Ahung woran es noch liegen könnte.

Werde jetzt gleich mal testweise einen 24" acer mit DVI anschließen..... das kann aber eigentlich auch nicht DIE Lösung sein.
Muss doch möglich sein auch VGA-Monitore normal zum laufen zu kriegen.


----------



## Painkiller (1. März 2012)

*AW: merkwürdige Streifenbildung*



> Muss doch möglich sein auch VGA-Monitore normal zum laufen zu kriegen.


VGA hat den Nachteil das es bei höheren Auflösungen durchaus zu Bildproblemen kommen kann. Daher wird ja auch DVI, HDMI und DisplayPort für den Betrieb empfohlen. 

Wenn es mit dem DVI-Monitor dann klappt, hast du ja die Fehlerquelle gefunden.


----------



## KastenBier (1. März 2012)

*AW: merkwürdige Streifenbildung*

Ich werd aus deinem Beitrag nicht ganz schlau, da müsstest du mir eben nochmal auf die Sprünge helfen.



hoshimitzu schrieb:


> Grafikkarte Gainward Phantom 2 GTX 560 Ti .... wurde testweise getauscht gegen ein gleiches Modell und eine GTX 560 von ASUS.



Bedeutet "Phantom 2" dass du 2 von den Grafikkarten hast? Also SLI betreibst? Oder meintest du die "Phantom GTX 560Ti 2GB" ?
Solltest du tatsächlich ein SLI System haben, hast du schonmal versucht die SLI Bridge zu tauschen? 




hoshimitzu schrieb:


> Im Laden wurden Testweise mal alle Lüfter abgeklemmt und alle HDD´s außer der SSD ( da ist das Betriebssystem drauf)
> Zudem wurden fast alle Programme im Hintergrund abgechaltet die nicht benötigt werden.



Einfach mal probiert das System mit allen Treibern neu aufzusetzen?



hoshimitzu schrieb:


> Ich bin mitterlweile echt durch... 3 Pc Techniker sind ratlos.
> Ich selber baue seit fast 20 Jahren Rechner privat zusammen und bin im Normalfall auch immern auf dem laufenden was Hardware angeht.
> Hier bin ich allerdings mal absolut ratlos. Ich habe keine Ahung woran es noch liegen könnte.



Zusammenfassend kann man sagen dass du alle Teile deines PCs schonmal ausgetauscht hast und das Problem immernoch auftritt? Hast du die Bildschirme schonmal an einen völlig fremden Computer angeschlossen? Nicht dass es die irgendwie zerhauen hat, Stromausfall, Überspannung etc, Zufälle passieren ja.



hoshimitzu schrieb:


> Werde jetzt gleich mal testweise einen 24" acer mit DVI anschließen..... das kann aber eigentlich auch nicht DIE Lösung sein.
> Muss doch möglich sein auch VGA-Monitore normal zum laufen zu kriegen.


 
Dann berichte mal wie das mit nem DVI Monitor ausschaut. Mein Kumpel hat ebenfalls zwei ältere VGA Breitbildschirme und die laufen tadellos.


----------



## hoshimitzu (1. März 2012)

*AW: merkwürdige Streifenbildung*

aloha

Ich habe meinen Rechnern an einem 24" DVI Monitor angeschlossen... und siehe da, keine Probleme. Glasklares Bild, ohne irgenwelche 
Streifen.

@Kastenbier: Nope... Ich habe kein SLI. Ich habe die GTX 560 Ti von Gainward in meinem System verbaut. Als ich bei meinem Händler war, hat dieser meine Karte raus genommen und durch eine andere vom gleichen Typ ersetzt. Das selbe hat er dann nochmal gemacht... nur das er da dann eine GTX 560 von ASUS genommen hat. 
Das System wurde mehrfach neu aufgesetzt. 

Ich werde jetzt nochmal meine Monitore an einem anderen Rechner anschließen... kann ja wirklich sein das die einen abbekommen haben... aber beide zum selben Zeitpunkt? 
Nuja, ich werde mich wohl oder übel damit abfinden müssen, dass demnächst zumindest ein neuer Monitor zum Kauf ansteht. *grummel*


----------



## Painkiller (1. März 2012)

*AW: merkwürdige Streifenbildung*

Mhm, stell mal die Monitore im Treiber auf 59Hz. Vllt. hilft ja das!


----------



## ruf!o (1. März 2012)

*AW: merkwürdige Streifenbildung*

Möglichwerweise hat der VGA-DVI adapter auch einen weg.

Mfg

ruf!o


----------



## hoshimitzu (2. März 2012)

*AW: merkwürdige Streifenbildung*

Umstellen auf 59 Hz hab ich probiert. Bringt keine Besserung.

VGA- DVI Adapter habe ich 3 Stück. Alle schon durchgewechselt. Keine Besserung.


----------



## Painkiller (4. März 2012)

*AW: merkwürdige Streifenbildung*

Hast du den Monitor mal an einem anderen PC getestet?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (4. März 2012)

*AW: merkwürdige Streifenbildung*

Die Lösung des Problem ist ganz einfach - und wurde von dir ja auch schon erkannt:
Monitor mit *digitalem Eingang* kaufen!


----------



## alex0582 (25. November 2013)

*AW: merkwürdige Streifenbildung*

Hallo

Ich muss mal ein altes Thema aufrollen mein Mini itx pc macht seit heute Mucken.
Auf dem Monitor wandert horizontal ein weisser Streifen von unten nach oben ??
Monitor Kabel wurde getauscht nix, Monitor an anderem Rechner getestet alles ok.

Meine Vermutung der Rechner riecht in letzter Zeit im Betrieb stark nach Netzteil (wer den Duft kennt  )
Kann es sein das dass Netzteil stirbt und dadurch die Störung kommt ?


----------

